# Topics > Books >  "(R)evolution", sci-fi novel, PJ Manney, 2015

## Airicist

"(R)evolution" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> "Singularity 1on1: PJ Manney on her sci fi novel (R)Evolution"
> 
> by Socrates
> June 4, 2015
> 
> I just finished reading PJ Manney’s brand new novel (R)Evolution. And, while I was prepared for a stimulating nanotechnology and brain-enhancement science fictional story, I got not only that but also an action packed, character-rich, twisting and intricate thriller with a very generous sprinkling of classic realpolitik. Add a fictional plot (and issues) which may well become a real part of our near future and you will understand why I had so much fun reading her book and couldn’t help it but invite Manney for a Singularity 1on1 interview.
> 
> During our 80 min conversation with PJ Manney cover a variety of interesting topics such as: her interesting and diverse background; whether there is any tension between story-telling and futurism; the definition and subject of science fiction; her goals and motivation; the Paul Simon song which inspired (R)Evolution; her admiration for Alexandre Dumas’ novels The Count of Monte Cristo and The Three Musketeers; why she kills Anders Sandberg at the very beginning of her novel; realpolitik, secret societies and their role in US governance and politics; whether she is optimistic about the future of humanity…

----------

